# Fish Darts?



## gabeb (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm going bow fishing tomorrow and wants to make some slingshot darts for carp. I need to make them today so help is appreciated however any info will be great. Thanks.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

If you go on ebay and lookup slingshot fish darts you can see some picks of how they are constructed.

This is the one I see most people using: http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-x-Shooting-Fishing-Arrows-Broadheads-Darts-for-Hunting-Fish-Slingshot-Archery-/122105120149?hash=item1c6e084595:g:yLwAAOSwGtRXw44b

Just make sure you file down the band hook so you don't go through bands too quickly.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

This is my slingshot fishing rig.


----------

